# MySQL Stapelbetrieb, Auskommentieren



## OsunSeyi (29. August 2006)

*[solved]*

Hallo !
MySQL soll mit
mysql> source filename;
mysql> \. filename;"
Anweisungen aus einer Datei auslesen; das klappt soweit auch.
Es kommt aber eine Fehlermeldung (verkehrte Syntax) verursacht durch auskommentierte Zeilen:


```
#    SELECT  name           ,ID_ALT, ID         FROM Veranstalter ;
und
--   SELECT  name           ,ID_ALT, ID         FROM Veranstalter ;
...wird bemäkelt.

/*   SELECT  ADRESSE     ,ID_ALT, ID         FROM Veranstalter ;
*/
wird akzepziert !
```

Die Datei, aus der eingelesen wird, sieht so aus :

```
#   SELECT  NAME            ,ID_ALT, ID        FROM Veranstalter ;
#   SELECT  BEW             ,ID_ALT, ID        FROM Veranstalter ;
    SELECT  ADRESSE         ,ID_ALT, ID        FROM Veranstalter ;
#   SELECT  BESCHREIBUNG    ,ID_ALT, ID        FROM Veranstalter ;
```

Der Zeilenumbruch (relevant für die ersten beiden Methoden) kann's
nicht sein, weil auch Mehrzeiler dabei sind (die gehen).
Es sind nicht die vor der auszuführenden Zeile stehenden Kommentare, sondern die nachfolgenden, die eine Fehlermeldung verursachen.
Gruß, Tom


----------



## OsunSeyi (29. August 2006)

Sorry !
Ich muss mich entschuldigen, es handelt sich um einen eher dummen Fehler, der keiner Erörterung bedarf...
Gruß, Tom


----------

